
Show HN: Tiger Boss - I Kick Your Ass & Make You Achieve Your Goals Faster - themost123
https://tigerboss.co/
======
gus_massa
If there is no free tier to try, I think it is not a good example of a ShowNH,
because we can't try it and give feedback.

Also, all-caps in the title will get this flagged. (Even if only a part is in
all-caps.)

~~~
themost123
Thank you very much for your suggestion! A free tier is just added!

~~~
mooreds
I signed up for the free trial and just got a popup saying "We'll be in touch
soon". Here are the Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
themost123
I emailed you but it failed to deliver. Did you enter the correct email
address?

~~~
mooreds
Ah, it should have got to me, but I'll try another one.

